# Cripes



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Dun dun dun dun.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

hehe, Is this your new baby???? How cute is she? I am excited for you Ryan.


----------



## Chicster (Jan 17, 2008)

Yeah, who's the new cutie? Is this one foster or permanent?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Goodness, I guess the time is now! She's absolutely gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Originally, I did not plan to get a GSD until sometime early next year for several reasons. I wanted my housing situation to be settled, my brother out, and to fix any issues Kobe has.

Housing situation probably won't be settled by then, my brother is proving to be harder to kill than I thought, and Kobe has no issues.

Still, I was determined for it to be next year.

I was searching high and low for a good breeder. I found many, on the east cost. I could not find too many on the west coast. I found many American line GSD's, but very few German line GSD's.

Shalva popped in yesterday and told me about her friend's beautiful and excellent GSD. I asked where she got it. I suppose the rest of this could be considered fate.

I went to their website and they had a litter already. But only two males remained. I was looking for a female. However, they decided yesterday that they didn't have time to keep their holdback female of the litter. I learned about it in the afternoon. So I sent an email asking about it.

She came recommended by Shalva and her friend, so I had high hopes. When she messaged me back about having the pup, and she lived in CA...

I had given up on looking for GSD's a while back, especially after everything that went on with Horo. The day I decided to start searching again, she practically fell into my lap.

I can't really refuse, the time may not be 100% the best, but when is it ever? Too many coincidences to ignore. So I decided perhaps it was meant for her to be with me.

And so, she will be coming home sometime this week


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Congratulations R! It was meant to be and she is adorable!


----------



## JackiesZoo (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow, she is beautiful. Congrats!!! You know, sometimes the unexpected is far better than the expected. Can't wait to hear more about her and see loads of pics!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

WooHoooo! She is purty, purty, purty. Her color is just gorgeous. Name thoughts? Or is her name Cripes? LOL 

Her ears will eventually start to stand on their own?


----------



## Twinney (Nov 4, 2007)

She's adorable!!
I can't wait to see more pictures when you get her!!
And there had sooo better be ALOT of pictures.


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

Wow, she sure is beautiful. Im jealous R, GSDs are one of my favorite breeds, you'll have your hands full that's for sure.

i demand lots of pics.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

She's gorgeous R!!! 

I am so happy for you and jealous at the same time.

She looks like she's going to take the household by storm. 

The boys could be in world of trouble now. They won't stand a chance. 

Any thoughts on names? How old is she?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Are you going to train her to help you with things around the house like you said before rbark?

Renoman, she appears to be around 4 to 5 months old.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Bark most excellent, she is beautiful


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Renoman said:


> She's gorgeous R!!!
> 
> I am so happy for you and jealous at the same time.
> 
> ...


Her formal name needed to start with P, so I decided on Priscilla von Grunenfeld. I haven't decided on call name now.

She is eight weeks old.



Shalva said:


> Bark most excellent, she is beautiful


Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## Chicster (Jan 17, 2008)

Eight weeks and she's already that big?


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

She is cute R.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Chicster said:


> Eight weeks and she's already that big?


I don't know how big she is. For all we know the person holding her is a midget!



Thanks Ali!


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

8 weeks was my guess too. Shes got a lot of growing to do! Chance was all lanky at 4 months.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Rbark, she is absolutely beautiful. Everything about her is just perfect. I can't wait to watch this one grow up.


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

Awesome Rbark.
I want a German Shepherd, but I probably won't be able to get one for a few years :/


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

She's SOO cute, R! I am VERY excited for you- I am sure you won't sleep till she gets there! Love her ears- can't wait to see how big she is- she does look big in the picture! YAY!!!


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Beautiful puppy R, congratulations!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow, she's gorgeous!!!!! Congrats. You are as crazy as I am! Three pupps...I've almost lost control! 

You are gonna have so much fun with her. She's a beauty R!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Congrats!! I wanna see LOTS of pictures so don't be holding out on us!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Tsk tsk, Bark's got the bug. You're gonna be over-run if you're not careful 

She sure is a cutie though. Love those GSD puppy ears


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Dakota Spirit said:


> Tsk tsk, Bark's got the bug. You're gonna be over-run if you're not careful
> 
> She sure is a cutie though. Love those GSD puppy ears


Ha ha. Nah, im done. I only wanted one more dog. Originally i planned on sled dogs, but now i feel ollie and kobe are great for what they are, but i want a dog i can work with.

Between the sleds and her, i will have my hands full and wallet light. So this is it for me.

I have high hopes for her. I am driving to pick her up now (stipid stop and go traffic, friday night, what can i expect  )


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Your getting her tonight? Wohoo, can't wait to see new pictures! Take plenty


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

R's gettin a baby, R's gettin a baby!!!

I CAN'T WAIT to see more pictures of her R... 

You're doing wonders for fueling my need for a puppy.....


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Yesssss!!! I got here just in time for homecoming pictures!

My last dog was a Dobe/GSD mix and her ears cracked me up for the first year or so. For a while she wore them crossed over her head. Looked like she had on a turban...

What kind of work will you be doing with this girl?


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so excited! She's absolutely gorgeous. Pictures and detailed update soon, please!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

FilleBelle, is being cute a job??

I am hoping to make her a service dog for the deaf, and to do some advanced obedience, tracking, etc work.

Since she is my first dog with a drive to please, i am going to start with basic obedience and learn all the stuff i can do with her as i go. Then decide on the route she is best suited for.

But i am really hoping she will be able to be a service dog!! If i accomplish that goal, our reward is going to be going to Yosemite together!!  

So its a goal for us to work towards! If she cant do it then that is perfectly fine.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

RBark said:


> But i am really hoping she will be able to be a service dog!! If i accomplish that goal, our reward is going to be going to Yosemite together!!
> 
> So its a goal for us to work towards! If she cant do it then that is perfectly fine.


That sounds like a great plan R...and a great reward!


----------

